

6 Business Ideas - markessien
http://www.essien.org/blog/2008/11/28/6-business-ideas/

======
there
"2. My Black Book. A website where people can setup a list of the people they
hate, and how they will exact their revenge"

wow, really? "want to know if anyone is planning to murder you? enter your
e-mail address and find out!"

~~~
run4yourlives
It's got "holy shit you're going to get sued badly" written all over it.

